# How often should a puppy sleep



## djarhansen (Feb 3, 2010)

We have a 8 week old Aussie that we have only had a few days. She seems to sleep alot more than I would think a puppy would. The last time I had a puppy was 13 years ago but I remember her being crazy with energy as a puppy. She does play but doesn't get as energic as you would think and after 20 mins of play she sleeps for probably a hour or so. I already took her to the vet and he said she looks fine. Could something be wrong or is her sleeping so much normal b/c of her young age?

Thanks!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Puppies that age sleep about 20 hours a day


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

I got my pup at 8 weeks and he could only stay awake for an hour before passing out for 3 hours. So he'd be awake for 6 hours a day. Duckie is 6 months now and still sleeps a lot.

And if you are worried about fast heart rate(180 bpm), whining, and twicthing while puppies sleep, that's normal too.


----------



## lalaperson (Mar 3, 2010)

my puppy sleeps a lot too, but when he's up he's an insane ball of furry nipping energy! I had the same concern as you but then I remember that my last puppy was a lot older when i got her. is your puppy at least energetic when he's awake?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

She is very young.....another week or 2 and she'll be a real ball of fire! Have fun!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

This reminds me of when I couldn't wait for my daughters to say their first words...sighs..THEN, real life set in, &, between the two, they have chewed BOTH of my ears off with talking constantly..the pup is fine!! At this age, sleep is a HUGE part of them "growing up"...sit back & enjoy it whilst you still can...I alomst could guarantee that you will post back in a few weeks about a puppy that has "lost its mind & won't listen"...you are in the infant stage....gear up, cuz your life is about to change BIG TIME!! LOL


----------



## Rosco (Jan 2, 2010)

Like others have said, enjoy it while it lasts.

Our 4 month old BC still sleeps quite a bit, but in short intervals during the day. 
If there are things to do and people and pups to see he will go go go like the energizer bunny and then just fall over.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Our 4 month old puppy doesnt sleep much during the day at all, she sleeps good at night but we also have a JRT and she is constantly following her around and they play non stop LOL. If Maggie goes out with my husband or my daughter takes her for a walk...Bella will sleep the entire time she is gone 

The trainer we had last year also said puppies will sleep for around 18-20 hrs a day.


----------

